# Azureus Eggs...... Good or Bad?



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Well guys here we go again, I just pulled these last night and so far I've not been having any luck with eggs, hoping my pair will someday get it right, anyway what 
do you guy think about these? any imput would surely be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

they look good to me! keep them moist and clean


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

How old are the eggs? By day four, you'll clearly see the tad line developing on the top of the egg, it looks just like a split through the middle of the yolk. By about day six, you can see the tad along the top of the yolk.

Generally if the egg is going bad, within a few days you'll notice cloudiness in the jelly part.

The only thing I would prefer to see with your eggs, is a slight yellowness to the jelly. If it is very clear I generally find they don't develop. From my experience, you get a yellow cast to the eggs when they are fertile. If they appear to be too clear, I usually give them another day with the parents before I pull them.

Good luck,
Deb


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

It looks a bit early to tell from the picture but you’ll know for sure in a few days when the eggs either start to develop, or turn white and mold over. Remember to keep them moist! 

I typically leave eggs with the parents until I can visually see them starting to develop. For frogs that use them, I point the entrance to my bowers toward the front of the viv. With a flashlight it’s usually pretty easy to tell when there are eggs without disturbing the parents. To prevent them drying out I just mist heavy 2-3 times a day and they have always done just fine in my sealed enclosures, assuming there aren’t any egg-eaters (bugs or jealous females) in the tank. The 3-4 days it takes for them to start to develop doesn’t seem to slow down the breeding much and it ensures the male has plenty of time to fertilize. I’ve noticed with a couple of my pairs that if I get impatient and move stuff around before the eggs are fertilized the male will lose interest. Dart frogs seem to be really observant of even slight changes to their territory.

Be sure to read the Egg Care Sheet if you haven’t already.

Best of luck!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

my azureus just started breeding about a month ago but heres what i got. 

the first batch of 6 was bad...within a few days they turned grey

3 batches after that all good.

i leave them in now for 2-3 days, and i check every 2-3 days, that way im not always in there. 

your eggs look fine to me (for now) just give it a few days and theyll either turn grey or a line with form across them

if they go bad again try leaving the next ones in the tank another 2 days 

i keep mine with a 50% water level (to the eggs) with the petri-dish lid moist and flipped upside down on top of the dish, all eggs now tads and doin well


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I like to look into the viv and find nice black eggs, but this doesn't always happen. Sometimes the eggs come out looking a bit Grayish (like these) and some of these go on to produce regular tads, while sometimes they don't develop and other times develop degenerated tads or "waterbellies".

It looks from the photos that there is some polar development. This should turn into a strong "bar" across the egg in a day or two. That will demonstrate if the egg was fertilised. A lot can go wrong after that point, though.

Azureus are super good breeders and almost always get it right on the second or third try. I always remove eggs from the viv the day after they're produced and I think this helps the frogs get it right more quickly.

Hope all goes well with these, Richard.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the eggs are still hanging in there, 3rd day (fingers still crossed) this pair are new breeders and this is their 10th or 12th clutch, but this is the closest I have gotten to have eggs that didn't go bad after the first day, so at least I'm making some sort of progress in a possitive direction.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

you know... my last batch of eggs from the 8th just now started to show the first sign of the line or bar that will begin to take place, so give it a few and hopefully its all good


----------

